# Schleppangeln Mittelmeer Tackle Beratung



## McWolfgang (9. August 2022)

Hallo Leute, 
wollte mit folgender Kombi im Mittelmeer vom Segelboot schleppen. Was haltet ihr davon?
Rute: WFT Nevercrack Fjordspin 200-600gr
Rolle: Okuma Komodo 463 BC
Schnur: Fireline Ultra Carrier 0,32mm 54lb
Köder: Rapala Magnum 20/30
Die Okuma könnte ich notfalls verkaufen und auf eine Penn Slammer 3 5500 oder Okuma Azores 6000 umsatteln. 
Bestmöglichst würde ich die Rolle auch in zukünftigen Meeresurlauben einsetzen und damit auch mal Speedjiggen. 

Zielfische: Alles essbare bis 15-20Kg. Bislang habe ich mit leichteren Kombis nur kleine Goldmakrelen und Schwertfische geangelt.


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Harrie (9. August 2022)

Hi McWolgang,
ich habe ja nicht viel Ahnung vom Schleppen im Mittelmeer vom Segelboot aus, aber ich glaube nicht , das die Komodo dafür geeignet ist.
Wie viel Schnur bekommst Du von der Fireline auf die Rolle und wie dick ist die wirklich?
Wie lang ist Dein Top Shot und wieviel Meter von der Fireline hast Du dann noch auf der Rolle?
Was sind das für Rapalas, kanst Du die noch besser beschreiben?
Wenn dann würde ich z.B. eine Shimano Tyrnos oder TLD in 20er Größe, oder größer nehmen.
Die Penn und Azores würde ich wenn, auch eine Nr. größer wählen, wegen der Schnurfassung.
Rute kenn ich nicht.
Soweit ich weiss, wird ca. 60-80m hinter dem Boot geschleppt.

Ich lass mich aber gerne belehren!


----------



## Peter117 (9. August 2022)

Moin McWolfgang 

Kann man so machen - bei den zu erwartenden Fischgrößen finde ich das Tackle allerdings etwas zu oversized.
Ich schleppe im Warmwasser mit einer 0.25er Spiderwire - die hält über 20 kg und ist schön dünn (wegen des Wasserdrucks)
Da Du im Freiwasser nicht mit Hindernissen rechnen musst, sollte das reichen - allerdings bist Du mit dem Segelboot nicht so wendig, deswegen würde ich vielleicht noch ein paar Meter mehr aufspulen, vielleicht 300-400 m.
Die Rapalas sind meines Wissens nicht für schnellere Geschwindigkeiten geeignet - ich fische lieber die Bonitas von Yo-zuri, die können mehr Speed ab.

VG
Peter


----------



## McWolfgang (10. August 2022)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Rückmeldungen.

Peter117 
Da ich die Rolle verkaufe wird es somit wohl eine andere Schnur und ich kann auch auf die Spiderwire gehen. 
Als Rolle die Azores 6000 oder Penn Slammer 3 5500 (da ich das Tackle auch gerne mal in Norwegen zum spinnen einsetzen möchte)

Dachte mir vielleicht noch auf die Savage Gear Salt 1DFR 60-140g umzusteigen. Damit kann ich dann auch mal in den Buchten Jiggen.

Was haltet ihr davon? 

Die WFT Rute hat mich 30Euro gekostet und kann auch zuhause bleiben ^^
Grüße


----------



## Peter117 (10. August 2022)

Hi McWolfgang

Ich habe zu viele Ruten und Rollen gesehen, die von WW-Räubern geschrottet wurden und würde da lieber ein paar € mehr ausgeben.  
Deine Rollen kenne ich nicht. Penn war wohl früher mal gut, von der Okuma hab' ich noch nie gehört.
Die Shimano Saragossa hat m.W. ganz ordentliche Kritiken bekommen - die sollte die ca. 5 kg Bremskraft auch einigermaßen umsetzen können.

Zu den Ruten kann ich auch nicht viel sagen - vom WG her hätte ich kein Problem (wenn es denn stimmt...)
Meine Popperrute - für den Urlaub mit der Gattin - hat auch nur 100g. Also nicht für's Hard-Core-Fischen gedacht, aber Deine Vorgaben sollte sie vom WG her schaffen.

VG

Peter


----------



## Krallblei (14. August 2022)

Hi. 

Vergiss mal die Slammer 3 5500. Total ungeeignet. 

Gute Multi mit Schnurreserven


----------



## rhinefisher (17. August 2022)

So iss das nix - das führt eher dazu, dass irgendwelche Fische mit riesigen Rapalas im Maul verenden.
20/30Magnums werden auch von 500kg Fischen gerne mal genommen.
Die Rute ist ansich garnicht schlecht - kauf dir die "Fjord Spin" in 400gr.
Als Rolle die beste Multi die Du dir leisten willst in der 6-700gr Klasse und bespul die mit 20er Fireline Crystal und 10m Top Shot aus 60/70er Flouo.
Daran kommt ein guter Kugellagerwirbel und an diesen ein DUO Tide Minnow 120 oder 140 - der läuft selbst hinter surfenden Segelyachten sauber und fängig.





						DUO International
					

Producing some of the best lures in the world for over twenty years



					duo-international.com


----------



## zulu (21. August 2022)

Die Rute kenne ich halte sie für geeignet.
Würde auch zu eiener kleinen Multi raten. sowas wie eine TLD 20 .
Da dann soviel Geflecht drauf damit Du noch 80 bis 100 Meter 30 lbs Monofile als Topshot darüber legen kannst.
Der Minnow ist auch ganz gut, da würde ich aber die Haken austauschen. Die glaube ich sind zu schwach oder nach einem
Fisch eh hinüber.
Am besten nur einen guten Einzelhaken hinten ?  Wie der damit läuft musst Du gucken.


----------



## plinse (21. September 2022)

Moin,

bei mir war es zwar eher in der Nähe der Kanaren auf dem Weg ins Mittelmeer ABER zu deinen Rollenvorstellungen wurde ja schon das eine oder andere kritische geschrieben, in meinen Augen zu Recht.

Guck mal, wozu ich mich gerade schlau gefragt habe:





						Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?
					

Ich hab mal einen alten Beitrag von Bimmelrudi rausgesucht, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.  Ich kaufe keine fertigen Scheiben, ich stanze sie mir selbst aus. Vernünftiges Carbon-Plattenmaterial gibt es entweder in den Staaten (google nach Smoothdrag und Carbontex) oder in Australien...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Den Rest kannst du Dir denken  oder?

Der Fisch, der die Bremse meiner Penn Sargus 8000 geschrottet hat, war eine Goldmakrele und brachte "nur" 6 1/2kg Filet für die Küche, gehäutet und weitgehend grätenfrei, das war kein kleiner Fisch aber auch kein Riese. Bis das Boot im Wind stand, die Fahrt beim Höhe stehen weitgehend weg war und ich mich wirklich um die Angel kümmern konnte, war die Spule mit 0.30er geflochtener (25kg Angabe) zu 3/4 leer und ich musste mit "Handbremse" den Drill regelmäßig unterstützen.

Die Weiterverwendung der Rolle nach deinen Vorstellungen in allen Ehren aber ein kampfstarker TopWater Räuber macht eine 5500er oder 6000er Rolle ggf. sehr schnell leer und reißt dann ab, das hatten die beiden anderen Boote unserer Überführungsflotille. Wir waren beim Biss zu zweit an Deck, haben uns direkt ums Boot gekümmert und während der Kollege dann Kurs seeehr hoch am Wind hielt, konnte ich recht schnell an die Angel. Trotzdem war die Spule schon zu 3/4 leer, die Bremse war auf ~8kg gestellt, hat die gefühlt aber recht bald nicht mehr gebracht.
Es war beeindruckend und ich angel schon länger beim Segeln, meistens in der Ostsee - Kindergarten - und dabei hatte ich auch hier nur "Kindergarten" dran, bezogen auf das, was in dem Revier hätte beißen können.
Lieber 200m mehr Schnur auf der Spule als 10m zu wenig. Du segelst vor dich hin, einen Tag passiert nichts und bämmm. Man segelt ja nicht zu den Fischschwärmen und bleibt dann dort wie mit den Angelbooten - das sind eher Zufallstreffer oder du siehst Vögel und vertrimmst mal den Kurs in die Richtung.
Bis du dann selbst voll dabei bist, seien wir ehrlich, vielleicht bist du gerade unten im Salon am Kartentisch und deine Frau ruft plötzlich, dass deine Angel abgeht, dann dürfte auch eine 8000er leer gezogen sein, bis das Boot im Wind steht und du an der Rute bist - Sicherheitsleine für die Rute nicht vergessen!

Zur Rute, ich denke deine wird es tun, ich hatte eine 5teilige Reiserute, Penn Overseas Pro Travel  2,1m mit 50lbs, im Gegensatz zur Rolle war die problemlos und als Köder hatte ich irgendeinen langen, schlanken Pilker, so ein Sandaal-Imitat, also so gesehen eingesetzt als eine schwere Needle und als einen Tag nichts passiete, bekam der für etwas mehr Action eine Unterlegscheibe aus dem Bootswerkzeug als Prallplatte vorne drauf. Bilanz: Ein Bonito (für 3 Mann je eine gute Portion) und die Goldmakrele, die 6 1/2kg Filet brachte und die Bremse verschmort hat.

Ich bin halt mehr Segler als Angler, kann sogesehen verstehen, dass du nicht ewig investieren willst, an der Rolle und an viel Schnur solltest du aber nicht sparen, dann lieber an den Markennamen 
Ich hatte auch nur Hemmingway Dyneema drauf, 1000m Spule, eine 50m "Vorfachspule" Mono, beides weitgehend 50/50 auf die beiden Spulen der 8000er Sargus, die stammt noch aus den guten Zeiten, wo eine Ersatzspule zum guten Ton gehörte 
Das war meine Art der Sparsamkeit  ...

Die Denke war eine ganz einfache: Die Bremse der 8000er Sargus kann 13-14kg irgendwo, da habe ich bei der Schnur grob Faktor 2 genommen und eine 1mm Mono davor, Hälfte - Hälfte auf beide Spulen verteilt und ich kann nur sagen, dass es a.-knapp war und ich froh bin, dass kein etwas größerer Fisch gebissen hat. Von dem hätte es wahrscheinlich kein auswiegbares Filet für die Küche gegeben 

Alternative für das Schleppen vom Segelboot: Ein Jojo mit ~100m Mono und einem Haken, der aufbiegen sollte, bevor das Mono reißt. Das machen viele Segler so nach dem Motto "willst du Action nimmst du eine Angel, willst du essen, nimmst du eine Handleine" 
Durch aufbiegende Haken bekommst du es auch nicht mit Fischen zu tun, denen du nicht Herr wirst und um die es einfach nur schade wäre, wenn sie mit Wobbler im Maul und 300m Schnur dran verenden würden...

VG, Eike


----------

